# Sybilla pretiosa



## ellroy (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

Anyone keeping or kept Sybilla pretiosa? Have seen a couple of pics and they look cool, would be interested to find out more about their care,

Thanks

Alan


----------



## ellroy (Nov 16, 2005)

No one?? :?


----------



## Ian (Nov 16, 2005)

I think chrisitan keeps them, maybe he can give you some advice  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Christian (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi.

Here's the short version:

It's a savanna species. They have to be kept at 30-35°C by day and about 20° by night. I spray them every evening. L1-3 however, must be kept somewhat moister and cooler (&lt;28°). Food: not specialized, but prefers flying insects. Ooths small but numerous.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## ellroy (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks guys, much appreciated,

Alan


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 25, 2006)

I am going to be getting an Sibylla pretiosa ooth how would you guys hach it? and the base care for them


----------



## Christian (Jan 25, 2006)

Care? I keep them where they were laid and separate the adults when the first batch hatches...

Regards,

Christian


----------

